# camera lost/stolen in Melbourne



## kaiserrudi (Nov 9, 2009)

Hi!

Last friday, my friend's digital camera has been lost or stolen in a bar in Melbourne. It was a Sony DSC-S650. Can you tell me some pawnbrokers (money lenders) located in Melbourne where the guy who possibly got it might have sold it? Do you know, who i can ask or where i can look for it? I'm living in germany but I'm going to travel to Melbourne very soon.

Maybe you can help me to find and get back the camera. There was also a 2GB memory card inside with many fotos of my friend. if you see a guy out there selling a Sony DSC S650 Camera without any cables or a manual, please contact me asap at [email protected]

thanks for your help!

Mathias
Germany


----------



## dexternicholson (Oct 23, 2009)

Here are some pawn shop I know in Melbourne. Hope it may help you.
Check On Hold - Serving West Melbourne, FL
A Plus Pawn - 1128 S Wickham Rd
Super Flea & Farmers Market - 4835 W Eau Gallie Blvd
A & K Jewelry & Pawn - Serving West Melbourne, FL


----------



## johnnymac (Dec 4, 2007)

could also be at Chapel Street Pawnbrokers at 378 Chapel St, South Yarra.
they have been buying second hand stuff for a long long time


----------

